# DOCO bird and trout knife.



## Moonpie1 (Jan 23, 2017)

I was fortunate enough to be awarded this knife at the DOCO gathering this past weekend. Would like to thank Mr Scott Davidson for his very generous gesture of donating this awesome piece of his craftsmanship! It will be cherished and put to good use! Thank you again Moonpie1.


----------



## riverbank (Jan 23, 2017)

Man that thing is so sweet it'll cause cavities


----------



## mark-7mag (Jan 23, 2017)

Very nice indeed!


----------



## oops1 (Jan 23, 2017)

Heck yea.. Let me know if you grow tired of it.. I'll take it off your hands.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 23, 2017)

oops1 said:


> Heck yea.. Let me know if you grow tired of it.. I'll take it off your hands.





I cut myself looking at it, offered his wife top dolla, wouldn't take it !!!  Don't blame 'em !!!


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 23, 2017)

That's a fine knife.


----------



## carver (Jan 23, 2017)

Scott is an artist in metal


----------



## oops1 (Jan 23, 2017)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I cut myself looking at it, offered his wife top dolla, wouldn't take it !!!  Don't blame 'em !!!



I didn't figure but I had to try


----------



## wvdawg (Jan 23, 2017)

Congratulations on a fine knife from an excellent knife maker!  He is one of the best!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2017)

Moonpie1 said:


> I was fortunate enough to be awarded this knife at the DOCO gathering this past weekend. Would like to thank Mr Scott Davidson for his very generous gesture of donating this awesome piece of his craftsmanship! It will be cherished and put to good use! Thank you again Moonpie1.



You also deserved to win it with that Blueberry and Dumplings Dutch Oven recipe you prepared. Actually, you should make another DO full and I'll go take it to him for you. 

Seriously, that was mighty generous of Scott Davidson to provide that to the DOCO gathering as the 1st place item there.

He and the rest here are true artisans of their craft.


----------



## Razor Blade (Jan 23, 2017)

Gentlemen , thank you all for the kind comments, That kinda stuff makes me hold my head a little higher. Thanks again. I wish i could have made it to the cook off, the food would have been great. Moonpie, you are very welcome, and thanks for the phone call today, i always love to hear good feedback. It is a piece that you can pass down thru the years. The wood was white oak burl, that has been stabilized. Enjoy it sir. Scott


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 23, 2017)

Scott is the best in my book. A fine gentleman and one of the finest blade makers around. We will get him over to see us at the summer DOCO up in Cleveland.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 23, 2017)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Scott is the best in my book. A fine gentleman and one of the finest blade makers around. We will get him over to see us at the summer DOCO up in Cleveland.



One of these days I will own one of his knives myself. Eventually, I would like to own at least one from each of the top makers here.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jan 23, 2017)

Jeff C. said:


> One of these days I will own one of his knives myself. Eventually, I would like to own at least one from each of the top makers here.



One of these days I'm gonna get him to build the Gurkha Knife I've designed.


----------



## Anvil Head (Jan 24, 2017)

Well...if I can get him going on the forging approach, a gurkha would be no problem. Just got to find time to get his fire "lit".

Very fine knife Scottie, I surely do love the oak burl.


----------



## Bkeepr (Jan 24, 2017)

that knife is a beauty!


----------



## Razor Blade (Jan 28, 2017)

Carl, i am slow but sure a rain. I am getting there on getting my fire lit. Today i acquired 400 feet of post tension cable. Want to make some cable damascus knives.


----------



## Anvil Head (Jan 29, 2017)

Hope it's not galvanized.


----------



## Razor Blade (Jan 29, 2017)

No sir, its not. Just good stuff


----------



## flintlocker (Feb 15, 2017)

Very nice knife, congrats!


----------

